# My New Four Tank Display Unit...



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi all, 

Well I am starting a new display unit for my frog room. It will house two 95 gallon tanks (36x24x25) and two 18x18x24 Exo Terra's. 

I have some cool plans for these tanks. I have some quick pics of the empty tanks for now. I am going on vacation for a couple weeks so the build really won't go into full swing until I get back.

Here are a few pics of the 95's







Here are the two exo's holding some overflow plants from my grow out bins and some cork tubes, lol.



Here is an awesome Cypress stump, thanks to travisc.





Well that's all for now, stay tuned for future updates! 

Oh here is a link to my previous build  http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...0-gallon-viv-build-plus-two-20-gal-verts.html


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Well keep us updated..
Where did you get the Stump?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Subscribed... Can't wait for build progress..


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

I got the stump here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/94230-cypress-stumps.html


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

You know I'm subscribed! Enjoy your vacation and look forward to seeing your progress when you return!

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok finally getting some work done on this build. This is what I have gotten done on one of the 95's last night and today.

I drilled and installed the bulkhead and drain pipe.



Blacked out the bottom of the front glass (to hide false bottom) with silicone and installed the braces for the false bottom.



Put on a layer of silicone on the back and side walls.



Installed the false bottom and screen.



Siliconed the fan duct in place.


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

So exciting! Awesome start. 

Subscribed.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

I was able to get some decent work done on the first 95 late last night and today. On this tank I'm going for a fallen tree look. I want to cover it with epiphytes and such.

The first round of GS is on, now to let it cure completely and start the carving process.


----------



## lando (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks like a good start. Loved your 180 gallon build. Can't wait to see this one... err, i mean 4.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Always impressed Josh...

-Chris


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Sweet!! What are you planning on putting in these 95's?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

One tank will house 7 "El Cope" auratus that I already have. The other I am undecided currently. It's between either Orange galacts or "Highland Bronze" auratus. A big factor is which I can actually find as both seem to be a little harder to get currently. I will probably do a group of 5 or so. The Exo's will house the green sips and I'm planning on so Southern variabilis for the other Exo.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Quick update for today... I got the first coat of Drylok on. Tomorrow I will start working on the detail work on the rock areas. Then I will apply Titebond 3 and a mix of coir and fine tree fern fiber to the brown areas (back wall and sides).


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Somebody is getting a new pad!!! It looks like its going to be a great build as usual. I think for my next build i want to do a fallen tree look also. Oh yea i'm subscribing!


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok I did some detail work on the rock areas in the tank. I guess I am happy with how it looks. I will start on the TB3 mix on the background tomorrow. Well anyways here are a few pics.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

I just read through your 180g thread. This looks amazing already. Definitely subscribed. I'm debating on making either a 20H, horizontal viv, or an exo terra (already have both tanks) so I'm excited to see what you come up with.

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

The rocks look great Josh!

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Here is a quick update... 

I have the TB3+ Coir on the background of the first 95 done. I'm deciding if I want to do any simple vine work in this tank or not. I have some really cool plants for these builds. So I may just let them add all the additional character to the builds.



Here is the start of the second 95. I snapped the pic while in the middle of doing the first round of GS. So more on this tank later.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm also thinking of adding this second cork tube....hmmmm.


----------



## my_shed (Feb 8, 2013)

I like it better with the second cork tube, but either way looks awesome  Also i'd put a couple of vines in, just to break up the background while the plants grow in a little, and to give perches.

Dave


----------



## BALDITO (Sep 17, 2012)

what else did you use for the rocks besides drylock?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

The rocks are made out of a combo of polyethylene foam and Great Stuff. Then they were covered in multiple layers of different colored drylok.


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

I really like how you transition your pics. every little step you do, you take a pic of it and post it. i admire your work and i look forward to seeing more of it! 

cheers!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

JoshsDragonz said:


> The rocks are made out of a combo of polyethylene foam and Great Stuff. Then they were covered in multiple layers of different colored drylok.


GAH that looks so good!!!!! I wanna try it, but then i'm kind of scared i'll butcher the rock look...
PS: what kinds of drylok?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

It's regular gray drylok. I custom tint it with quikrete concrete tint. I used charcoal and brown on this build. I make a few different hues to paint it with.


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a Q for your 180gal build....how many cans of spray foam did you use? had to of been over 6.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

That rock work is amazing! I like the image with the second cork tube as well, adds even more depth. The thinner one in back really helps with the effect. Awesome stuff.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

xTimx said:


> I have a Q for your 180gal build....how many cans of spray foam did you use? had to of been over 6.


I honestly don't remember how many I used. 8-9 cans sounds about right though.


----------



## bullseye (May 30, 2010)

Do you add the Coir to the first coat of Drylock and then paint over and repeat? If you left the Drylock grey would it show through after sticking a couple of layers of coir to it?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

I first put on a coat of just tinted drylok... I tint it brown to blend with the coir. Then I make my mix of TB3 and coir... I mix it to a paste consistency, then apply. 

I only do one coat of each usually. In not sure if the coir would completely hide the normal gray drylok. It's pretty bright gray.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I dont know about the rest of these guys but I'm ready for some more updates


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Well not much to update currently . The hard scape on the 95's is done. This up coming week I took vac. So I could start building my stand and hood. I hope to get the new misting system and lighting ordered this week also. There are a few other random things I need to get. I hope to start planting the 95's maybe in a week or so. I still have to scape the exos, I will be doing that this coming week also. So I should have some pics of things as I go over the next week.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I placed my bromeliad order for the new builds. I also ordered some other random stuff for the builds. I will be getting a group of Southern variabilis and a group of orange galacts for some of the new tanks also


----------



## dormfrogger (May 20, 2013)

I love this build, really giving me some inspiration! Thank you!

Do you add different colors to the rock to give it the textured look?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

dormfrogger said:


> I love this build, really giving me some inspiration! Thank you!
> 
> Do you add different colors to the rock to give it the textured look?


Yes there were multiple coats of drylok, each a different color.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

I snapped some quick pics of the 95's how they are now. 

The lighting in the pics isn't the actual lighting that will go over the tanks permanently.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty tanks!

What plastic material did you use for the fan duct's frame?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

§lipperhead said:


> Pretty tanks!
> 
> What plastic material did you use for the fan duct's frame?


It's corrugated plastic. You can get it from Home Depot. It's usually where you find the plastic sheets (acrylic, polycarb., etc.)


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Josh, 

Just realized you were located in Nashville and I will be taking a trip there sometime this year. If I ever head your way I'll give you a buzz and say hi if you are available.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Cool!...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

how did you fixed the stump in viv no.2?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> how did you fixed the stump in viv no.2?


It's not attached yet, but will be siliconed to the false bottom to prevent movement. It's pretty stable as is but I would rather it be attached.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Here is a update to the new display unit. I have the stand and hood built.

I still have to poly the stand and hood, I will be starting on that today. The 95's hard scape is finished. I now need to start on the exo's. But anyways here is a pic of all the tanks on/in the stand, with the hood on.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

You're creating quite the collection. Great work Josh, always an inspiration to see what you're up to. Sometimes your inspiration tears up my apartment pretty well. I think I'm going to have to start blaming my addiction on you, Grimm, and a few others around this forum.


----------



## JohnVI (May 1, 2013)

I wish I had the money to do something like this...

That looks so nice.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Any updates?

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

zachxbass said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


He posted some pics here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...867-joshsdragonz-frog-room-12.html#post945097


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

JoshsDragonz said:


> I first put on a coat of just tinted drylok... I tint it brown to blend with the coir. Then I make my mix of TB3 and coir... I mix it to a paste consistency, then apply.
> 
> I only do one coat of each usually. In not sure if the coir would completely hide the normal gray drylok. It's pretty bright gray.


Sorry, I'm new to this, could you explain this process a little more? And what exactly is TB3?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Titebond III wood glue


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow this thread is great. Subscribing now!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Do you happen to have pics of the stand build? Or some shots of inside the cabinets?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

mydumname said:


> Do you happen to have pics of the stand build? Or some shots of inside the cabinets?


I have a few pics from when I was building the stand...I will have to find them on the computer.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

JoshsDragonz said:


> I have a few pics from when I was building the stand...I will have to find them on the computer.


Ok thank you


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

looks great sofar!!! great time lapse photos too


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm subscribed to a few of your threads, Josh. We share some similar aesthetic principles and you pack a lot of information in your threads about how things are put together, etc. Anyway, I've learned a lot clicking around some of the stuff you've put together, so thank you.

But more importantly -- updates?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

All updates are now here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...867-joshsdragonz-frog-room-8.html#post1939298


----------

